# Obama wants to bring in tens of thousands of Syrian refugees to our shores.



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

The way I see it is that by bringing in these refugees the administration is hoping that there will be acts of terrorism on our own shores. This way they will be able to turn it around and blame the easy access to guns. It is not that hard to figure out what their motives are as there is no other rational explanation for allowing potential terrorists to arrive on our shores. I don't have to remind people that AK 47's were used in the terrorist attacks in Paris. As far as Democrats are concerned: "The end justifies the means". Confiscating all privately held firearms and banning the future possession of all firearms in civilian hands is their ultimate goal. They will stop at nothing to achieve it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, there may be something to be said for that premise............. as we all know FDR was a DEM, and there has always been a lot of stories going around about how the administration knew that Pearl Harbor was going to happen, but they let it happen to get a previously "isolationist" American public involved in the war. Nobody in this country wanted to get involved in the war BEFORE Pearl Harbor happened. Afterwards, obviously they couldn't handle the rush of guys trying to enlist.

Now as far as what I think of the "ethics' of the current POTUS, I'm completely sure that such a scheme is within his realm of appropriate conduct, in his mind. I don't trust him any further than I can watch him lie on TV.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> The way I see it is that by bringing in these refugees the administration is hoping that there will be acts of terrorism on our own shores. This way they will be able to turn it around and blame the easy access to guns. It is not that hard to figure out what their motives are as there is no other rational explanation for allowing potential terrorists to arrive on our shores. I don't have to remind people that AK 47's were used in the terrorist attacks in Paris. As far as Democrats are concerned: "The end justifies the means". Confiscating all privately held firearms and banning the future possession of all firearms in civilian hands is their ultimate goal. They will stop at nothing to achieve it.


.....however, the "logical" argument will be, if the government if incapable of protecting it's citizens (which we know it is), then the citizens need the right to defend themselves thus, all the more reason for allowing the legal possession and carry of weapons for self defense.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> .....however, the "logical" argument will be, if the government if incapable of protecting it's citizens (which we know it is), then the citizens need the right to defend themselves thus, all the more reason for allowing the legal possession and carry of weapons for self defense.


That's what our argument will be. Theirs will be: Well if they didn't have easy access to guns these types of incidents could never happen in the first place. The $64,000 question is: Whose argument will be more persuasive? Especially to those who elected the Black Militant Islamic sympathizer and gave us the proliferation of gun free zones. Zones whose intended purpose was to create target rich environments bolstering the need for additional gun control laws. Nothing, and I mean nothing is beneath these people in achieving their goals.



> Well, there may be something to be said for that premise............. as we all know FDR was a DEM, and there has always been a lot of stories going around about how the administration knew that Pearl Harbor was going to happen, but they let it happen to get a previously "isolationist" American public involved in the war. Nobody in this country wanted to get involved in the war BEFORE Pearl Harbor happened. Afterwards, obviously they couldn't handle the rush of guys trying to enlist.


America's involvement in World War Two was inevitable, Pearl Harbor or not. The Japanese had no natural resources and were using American supplied oil and steel to achieve their goals in Southeast Asia and China which was to take what didn't belong to them and enslaving the entire region. Remember the "Rape of Nanking"? Obviously and for good reason the United States quit supplying the Japanese. In retaliation the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor hoping to destroy the American fleet. Whether FDR knew of the attack or not is and will always be an open question. There was also the rise of Nazi Germany to contend with. Hitler made no secret of his plans for world domination and the creation of a master race. So the question was not if we got involved in World War Two but when. If we hadn't it would have come to our shores one way or the other. Thank God for all of those who answered the call.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I saw on the news today that about 10 states including my home state of Wisconsin have sent a letter to potus saying that the terrorefugees will not be welcome here.

The skunk-in chief claims that they have a "robust" vetting system for the 10,000 that he will invite in to our country. I think that the Syrians that we would want in our country probably left Syria decades ago.

GW


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

WATCH: The Anti-Migrant Video Going Viral Across Europe


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

W T F ??? Just an asinine idea to invite those terrorist infested refugees here....
Let's hope every state bands together and says NO.......

I'm sure there are plenty of them already here and mingling among us .....


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I think the current number of states saying "no" to the feds regarding refugees is 26. We shouldn't be accepting refugees in the first place. Couple their numbers with the numbers of illegal immigrants that flood this nation every year and we're drowning on the morass.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ybnorml said:


> W T F ??? Just an asinine idea to invite those terrorist infested refugees here....
> Let's hope every state bands together and says NO.......
> 
> *I'm sure there are plenty of them already here and mingling among us .....*


Indeed there are! They've already been taking them in. Regardless of what some states do there are others that are all too willing to accept them. All "Blue" states I might add. Once they're here they are free to travel anywhere in the United States. In spite of what the Black Militant and his stooge Ben Rhodes is claiming about a "robust vetting system". It will be more like an honor system. There is no way in hell that our government will be able to weed out terrorist's from the tens of thousand's that they are planning on bringing to our shores. It only took eight to carry out the attack on Paris. Do these assholes really trust the Syrian government in providing background information on each and every one of these refugees? ISIS has already designated the United States as a prime target for their terrorist activities. Yet the Black Militant in Chief is proceeding with his plan regardless. Hard to believe this is happening in our country. Elections do have consequences.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

It was in Europe the same.
Thousands every day demonstrated in Europe cities against that insanity since months and years. The liberals ignore all warnings and just don't care what the people want. Liberalism meansd I know better and if you doubt it U better watch out. Liberalism is a dictatorship that don't only ask for acceptance it asks for cheering the Idea up.

Today in Good morning america the liberal giggle girls said that the refugees are only womans with their children. That is what they still say in Europe but don't ask how old this cute little children are. Mom is 55 and the child has passed the 30est birthday long time ago. 

I guess since the US americans became liberals like the USSR/EU they deserve their fair share on this brutal Muslemic barbaric way of life.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Millions of refugees have come to the US since 1980. Some 750,000 refugees have come to the US since 9/11. How many of them have been arrested on terrorism charges?

Not to mention the refugees who FOUNDED this country...


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I wonder what really is the goal.

Certainly this nation is built on immigration. Yes we often fail at integration because we accommodate and acquiesce to "visitors".

Yes there is the "letting no good crisis go to waste" especially one that reduces the public to servitude,

One may even tout the notion of a muslim in chief who seeks to raise islam to it's pinnacle......

But really, is that the goal?

What I see is a vindictive spoiled s.o.b who has been granted the means of taking our his hate on our nation. 
It appears the current president is only following the preaching he has received from childhood. Can we really blame him?

Or should we really blame those lending power to this man who is really not much different from many of us. We all have an agenda, but who gave this man the opportunity?

In part the voters. We [collectively] put him in office, twice. Why?

The real powers gave us no choice? The majority believed the lie? Or did a majority think only of selfish motives?
I guess it does not matter so much, as we either change things by vote or head to a more destructive solution.

But then that may be the end game. The US got too strong. There really is no adversary, and rather than a nation lead by godly principles - or the most noble we can dream up - leading the world....

The power holders want this nation destroyed. Either circular or direct, someone wants us at war with ourselves and everyone else that can be dragged in. Someone wants death and destruction, greed, self promotion.

Pride in its purest ugliness.

You know, I've heard of many powerful stories of refugees coming here and finding friends and support, eventually making this nation their shared home with the rest of us. That is what this nation should be about. 
But there will be some who care little for infidels and will join the ranks of indigenous murders we already have in our own neighborhoods. 
The best defense is winning those of muslim influence to follow their own faith which calls on them to protect their neighbors and shun evil.

But we should never be so blind as to not examine islam and understand, their own heritics are often bound to support the extreme command to dominate the world for allah, and slay the unbelievers.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

So far we have "taken in" 11 million refugees from south of the border.
I think that's more than enough.
It makes the influx to Europe look like a cake walk.

AFS


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DirtyDog said:


> Millions of refugees have come to the US since 1980. Some 750,000 refugees have come to the US since 9/11. How many of them have been arrested on terrorism charges?
> 
> Not to mention the refugees who FOUNDED this country...


Arrested on terrorism charges?

Since 1980:



> 1980 June 3: Bombing of the Statue of Liberty. At 7:30*pm, a time delayed explosive device detonated in the Statue of Liberty's Story Room. Detonated after business hours, the bomb did not injure anyone, but caused $18,000 in damage, destroying many of the exhibits. The room was sealed off and left unrepaired until the Statue of Liberty restoration project that began years later. *FBI investigators believed the perpetrators were Croatian* seeking for media coverage of living conditions of Croats in Yugoslavia, though no arrests were made.
> 
> 1983 November 7: U.S. Senate bombing. *The Armed Resistance Unit, a militant leftist group,* bombed the United States Capitol in response to the U.S. invasion of Grenada.
> 
> ...


My question to you is: How many foreign nationals do you need?


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

How many of those people were refugees? Refugee is not the same thing as immigrant...

And even if all of them were refugees, that would be... let's see... 0.0000000000001% or something?
And would you like to compare that to how many Home Grown Good Ole Boy Amuricans committed violent crimes in the same time period?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I just heard a commentator on CNN mention that it would be easier for terrorist's to commit their acts in the United States because of the easy access to high powered weapons that are available at gun stores throughout the US. Whereas in Europe they have to rely on the black market. So there you have it folks. More acts of terror in the United States thus the need for gun control/confiscation. These people are not that hard to figure out.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Duplicate post


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DirtyDog said:


> How many of those people were refugees? Refugee is not the same thing as immigrant...
> 
> And even if all of them were refugees, that would be... let's see... 0.0000000000001% or something?
> And would you like to compare that to how many Home Grown Good Ole Boy Amuricans committed violent crimes in the same time period?


I guess you didn't like my response? You still didn't answer my question: How many do you need? It only took eight in Paris. Nineteen on 9/11. Maybe it will be you or members of your family next. Do you really believe that groups that have vowed to destroy us would not try and infiltrate refugees that are coming into the US? Especially from the middle east? You sound like one of those blame "Amurica" first types attempting to deflect the issue to "Home Grown Good Ole Boys". *That is not the subject.* The subject is foreign nationals coming into this country who have vowed to destroy us that are aided and abetted by the present administration. What difference does it make if they were refugees or not? They were still admitted into the United States one way or the other.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

desertman said:


> I guess you didn't like my response? You still didn't answer my question: How many do you need? It only took eight in Paris. Nineteen on 9/11. Maybe it will be you or members of your family next. Do you really believe that groups that have vowed to destroy us would not try and infiltrate refugees that are coming into the US? Especially from the middle east? You sound like one of those blame "Amurica" first types attempting to deflect the issue to "Home Grown Good Ole Boys". *That is not the subject.* The subject is foreign nationals coming into this country who have vowed to destroy us that are aided and abetted by the present administration. What difference does it make if they were refugees or not? They were still admitted into the United States one way or the other.


When did the refugees "vow to destroy us"? Oh that's right... they didn't. You're just trying to pretend all muslims are terrorists, when that simply isn't true.
Eight in Paris. Out of the 6 MILLION Muslims living there. Yeah. Nothing bigoted about that approach.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DirtyDog said:


> When did the refugees "vow to destroy us"? Oh that's right... they didn't. You're just trying to pretend all muslims are terrorists, when that simply isn't true.
> Eight in Paris. Out of the 6 MILLION Muslims living there. Yeah. Nothing bigoted about that approach.


Yeah, that's right Eight in Paris out of 6 Million that's all it took. 129 dead. Bigoted? Just look in the mirror my friend. Your own bigotry and contempt for "Amurica" is obvious. By your sound reasoning that since we have enough "Home Grown Good Ole Boy Amuricans" committing violent crimes that it's okay to import more foreign nationals who have vowed to destroy us. Brilliant! I really don't care if it's only...let's see.... 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% or something? Sorry my finger got stuck on the zero's too.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Actually it is 10,000 more this year. My take it is either ignorance, incompetence, or criminal intent to defraud his oath of office. When an attack comes he should be the first one arrested, tried, and convicted for each one killed


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't know where you guys live, but me personally, I live in the land of the FREE and the home of the BRAVE. The same can't be said of some of you.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

NIMBY! Send them to wherever Obama lives after the election.

GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

No, State Governors Can't Refuse To Accept Syrian Refugees | ThinkProgress


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Well 10K can apply to bring 8 per person so that number is 90K and the Syrian Ambassador just stated that 20% of them are ISIS. 20K Terrorist over in the US to kill at will. It only took 19 for 9/11 so he want us to die and then it will be our fault somehow when it happens. It's an invasion force pure and simple. 2000 of them are here already hiding out at Catholic Churches across the USA. The Unholy Alliance is being brought out into the open. Get ready for a Great Tribulation America and you can thank the Democrats for destroying America from the inside just like the founding fathers said would happen. There have already been 10 refugee terror attacks since he got into office. God help us.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

DirtyDog said:


> How many of those people were refugees? Refugee is not the same thing as immigrant...
> 
> And even if all of them were refugees, that would be... let's see... 0.0000000000001% or something?
> And would you like to compare that to how many Home Grown Good Ole Boy Amuricans committed violent crimes in the same time period?


Let's not forget all the "Illegal Aliens" flooding the United States from our southern border. And you feel we need to take 10,000 able-bodied cowards who fled their country and have ISIS ties? Are you a muslim by chance? You seem awfully defensive.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

#25 shaolin
The bad news is, that the most of the TV adicted don't understand and still believe they live 


> https://www.facebook.com/1009TheCat...82108899061/10153275653769062/?type=3&theater


Looks some didn't get the e-mail.

They create in Europe and the US destruction, chaos and anarchy. It will be so bad even in rural areas, people will only look out the window whit a hatchet.

US the land of the free. Well - It will be the land of the Michael Browns and their killers, burglars and violent career criminals. protected by government and meda, the land of the racist groomers lead by the Sharptens, the land of the Muslim fighters with bombing and street killers. It will become more worse than Bagdad or Syria. Yes more worse because in Baghdad or Syria the people have only to deal with some Muslim that kill each other because they claim the other church/mosque doesn't have the right Quran. In the US will in addition to that, from the liberal imported muslim fighter, home grown racist fights lead by the black leaders and street gang crime in a way that living today homless in the streets of Chicago looks lookrative vs that what will come. But liberals learn only when it hits their own bud and so it will happen they don't get it.

Than they will offer you release and to stop that insanity in exchange for tyranny and socialism. Socialism and Comunism are twinns and could never be implemented without killing Millions of citizen. Even the last liberal learns, when it hurts their own skin and not only the neighbors anymore. Even liberals learn when the the dream of free stuff and day dreams are over, what socialism really is.

But than is it way to late.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The problem with allowing "legal" immigrants, refugees, and illegal immigrants into this nation is that there is no longer any encouragement to become American. That ended many years ago. Rather than adopting our culture, traditions, institutions, and heritage, those people from other shores are encouraged to keep their own native cultures and forego that which means American.

This is very dangerous to any country and we're no different. By not assimilating into our culture, Balkanized enclaves grow and mini-nations within our nation begin to exist. The strength of any nation is its commonality, the glue of a society; in language, history, culture, traditions, institutions, and heritage. Remove that and you are on the path of a division that may not be correctable.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Damn, great post SB... couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

@Southerboy
I wished that more people would understand that. Sad is that the school teachers misguide the youth on purpose to create a world that will never exist. See the schools and what kind of insanity they get out of there. In no time that youth is out and in the world and destroy their own nation before they even realized what they did.
There will be no vacuum. No where. As soon you gie your culture and your lifestyle up the lifestyle and culture from others take over.
Stupid isn't it?
Teachers tell their students that we should give up our culture so we can be all the same. The world will never be the same and that can only be said by a teacher that never had earned a decent penny in their lifetime not even know how that works.

Hispanics, Muslims will not give their culture up when they are forced to leave their country for economical or in case of the Muslim of a religions invasion reason. They come not to participate. They come to take over.

When I only see what I had to do and to pay to come to the US and live here. I want to be a part of that culture, that lifestyle. But the most are coming now to take over, change the nation and supersede the lifestyle. If the people just would comprehend that there is no space for two different liquids in one bottle without spoiling both. That aims for a civilian war. But in politics nothing happen by accident and ignorance is not something that happen to people, it is always a choice.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone catch the the PBS special last night "ISIS in Afghanistan"? They're teaching five and six year old children how to commit Jihad. They have special training camps set up specifically for that purpose. On another note a women just blew herself up in Paris during the French police raids on their apartments. Oh but these refugees are only women and children they're no threat to anyone. No need to worry, we have a robust screening process.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PT111Pro said:


> @Southerboy
> I wished that more people would understand that. Sad is that the school teachers misguide the youth on purpose to create a world that will never exist. See the schools and what kind of insanity they get out of there. In no time that youth is out and in the world and destroy their own nation before they even realized what they did.
> There will be no vacuum. No where. As soon you gie your culture and your lifestyle up the lifestyle and culture from others take over.
> Stupid isn't it?
> ...


You have a great way of stating things "PT". Welcome to America! We need more of you.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> The problem with allowing "legal" immigrants, refugees, and illegal immigrants into this nation is that there is no longer any encouragement to become American. That ended many years ago. Rather than adopting our culture, traditions, institutions, and heritage, those people from other shores are encouraged to keep their own native cultures and forego that which means American.
> 
> This is very dangerous to any country and we're no different. By not assimilating into our culture, Balkanized enclaves grow and mini-nations within our nation begin to exist. The strength of any nation is its commonality, the glue of a society; in language, history, culture, traditions, institutions, and heritage. Remove that and you are on the path of a division that may not be correctable.


Great post "SB"!

Times sure have changed, unfortunately there's no going back. Did you ever imagine that a Black Militant Islamic sympathizer could ever get elected to the oval office? There are many parts of this country where it's like living in a foreign country. This should never have been allowed to happen. We can only hope that the terrorist attacks in France will finally wake up the American people. But I have my doubts, if 9/11 didn't I don't know what will? Just as I've mentioned when I started this post "the end justifies the means". It has already been mentioned that the easy access to weapons in this country will make it easier for terrorists to commit their acts. I honestly believe that the Black Militant and his followers can't wait for an attack on our shores to use it to further their agenda in dismantling the 2nd Amendment and outlaw the civilian possession of firearms. I can't think of any other reason for them wanting to roll the dice putting American lives at risk by allowing tens of thousand's of refugees from terrorist nations to arrive on our shores. This in spite of the fact that the FBI and CIA have come out and stated that they have no way of properly vetting any of these refugees. They know damn well that there will be the same type of attack in the United States.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

The Muslims in Turkey Boo the French Dead Moment of Silence and shouted Allah Akbar. Not a single leader from a Muslim Country denounced the Actions of the Terrorist. To the Supporters of these people know that they hate you no matter what you believe. When they attack I hope they kill your family and then maybe you will understand then you will vote for Hillary and think things will change.


----------

